# Lumosity and other Brain Stimulating Games



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just discovered Lumosity through a facebook friend who is using it.  I am doing a one-week free trial and enjoying it.  I don't know that I would buy it, especially considering my current unemployment situation.

Has anyone here used Lumosity or other similar brain games online?  Are there any you'd recommend that are free?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

www.freerice.com

vocabulary drills . . . .and other stuff now too. . . .and, they say they donate food the longer you play and the better you do.

warning:  it can be addicting.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link to free rice. You are right--it is addicting. I will justify the site by telling myself I am donating rice and warding off brain rust.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ever since someone on these boards posted a link to a Sporkle.com game, I have been haning out there, finding out what I know, or did not know I knew, or plain don't know at all.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Never heard of it...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I try to do at least one crossword puzzle a day, and supposedly some recent study claimed that crosswords have some sort of benefit for keeping your mind sharp and reducing age-related mental issues.

Yahoo.com crossword

WebCrosswords.com


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for the link and for the game idea. i'd try to consider doing more like these from now on!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for suggestions and more would be welcome.

I enjoy doing some of the easier (Mon.-Tues-Wed.) NY Times crosswords.  I haven't beem buying the paper version of it for a while (except on some Sundays), so I have some books full of them.

I think that doing some games that are outside of one's experience and comfort zone are supposed to be good for the aging person's brain.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just went on the freerice website.  I like the artist identification section but started with word definitions.  I've seen it once before and I think I discovered it through Kindleboards.


----------



## RavenRozier (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm a crossword puzzle freak (I was even a contestant on Merv Griffin's show). If you want to seriously crush your cranium, there's a crossword book I've just picked up that eliminates all vowels in the puzzle, not the clues. Totally rewires the brain.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Free Sudoku at www.websudoku.com that you can work online or print out.


----------

